# Pics of the new baby



## LindsC (May 28, 2012)

Well its been about 24 hours. He is so good, its amazing. He wimpered maybe a total of 5 mins overnight. He still hasn't used his indoor toilet though, eek. I've been taking him out constantly. Only 2 pee pee accidents, though, my fault. But, I will be ecstatic when he uses his indoor toilet!

He is a sleepy head, but will play for 15 mins or so after a meal and then back to sleepy.

When I picked him up I thought his name should be Teddy, but I'm not sold. So, I still don't know! Teddy, Murphy, Cooper, Brody, Jasper, Mason....

Thanks for all the well wishes!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

How sweet.

I personally like Mason.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Congrats. Good pics, keep em coming.


----------



## LindsC (May 28, 2012)

Should he get 1/4 cup 2 or 3 times a day?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

not sure on the amount ,but try to feed three times a day for pups. Small breed pups are prone to hypoglycemia . here's more info from Sabine's site http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=feeding_puppies


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Does the food indicate he should eat 3/4 cup per day? Like Dave, I believe that puppies should eat 3x per day until they are about 6 months old (thats what we did with Panda) then increase the food and switch to morning and evening meals. 

Now we free feed her (since I'm home and can take her out more frequently). She still poops first thing in the morning and again later in the afternoon. She eats a little all day long - it works for us, but she was about a year old before we began the free feeding


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

He's a cute little guy, update us on his name. Does one feel better than another.
Did you ask him?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

aww congrats..what a little doll!


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Yay, thanks for the pics. I've been wondering how it's been going at your house! To me he totally looks like a little fluffy Teddy bear, but of course you have to name him what feels right. Don't worry, you will figure it out. Congrats and well wishes with your new baby!
:whoo:
-- Eileen


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

waybrook said:


> Does the food indicate he should eat 3/4 cup per day? Like Dave, I believe that puppies should eat 3x per day until they are about 6 months old (thats what we did with Panda) then increase the food and switch to morning and evening meals.
> 
> Now we free feed her (since I'm home and can take her out more frequently). She still poops first thing in the morning and again later in the afternoon. She eats a little all day long - it works for us, but she was about a year old before we began the free feeding


Not a fan of free feeding. Sabine doesn't recommend it. It can work like you say but has some downfalls. Here's from Sabine on this ....

From experience I can tell you that free feeding is NOT a good idea. Several reasons:

1. Free feeding only works with kibble, which is simply the least ideal type of food to feed, due to its highly processed nature.
2. Very few dogs actually self-regulate well enough to just eat enough to maintain a healthy weight. Sure, such individuals do exist (I've had one of my own), but they are very rare exceptions. Also, see #1.
3. If you don't feed scheduled meals, it's much harder to realize when an animal is off their feed due to stress, discomfort, pain, illness.
4. In our times, with many dogs being couch potatoes and not even getting the mental stimulation of regular walks (let alone more vigorous exercise, like performing in dog sports or doing actual work), meal times are a major highlight of their day, something they very much look forward to. Why take away one more of the few major stimulants? 
5. House training. If you control when food goes into your dog, you can reasonably predict when it's going to come out the other end. Not so with free feeding.

And 6. which I throw in...The biggest thing with free feeding is that your dog is not as motivated for food rewards when training. Nearly all trainers want you to bring your dog in HUNGRY when coming in for classes. It's the number one motivator with dogs,some definitely more than others. Kibble is the least motivating generally. And depending on the type of training situations ,it's better to use something more enticing than kibble.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Cute little face. Congrats.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

So Dave, what do you feed your dog(s)? Sorry if this is OT or not appropriate in this thread, and you've probably already said this somewhere, but I'm new around here. It's just that I was surprised by your comment to not feed kibble, since I thought that a high quality dry food such as Blue Buffalo or such, which is what I was planning to feed my puppy, was quite appropriate. What do you recommend?


----------



## MerryMaeFlower (May 26, 2012)

Auuuuuuugggghhh! So cute!!!!!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I offered mine three meals a day. When they were puppy's I added chicken breasts that I froze in ice cube trays with broth (no salt) I liked doing it that way because they would eat their hole meal. Now I feed twice a day about a half a cub each. They are funny because I fill the bowl when I leave for work and most of the time they like to wait for me to eat. I like the idea of adding some nice yummie canned food one of these days. My sister feeds her dogs a can split between her two every morning. Zoey and maddie get a spoon full eh. You should see how excited Maddie gets . She jumps higher than the counter. Sister also free feeds so I think Maddie and Zoey are getting enough. They exorcise all the time so weight isn't an issue.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Love the coloring. He is so cute.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

He's adorable, love his soulful eyes. I think he looks like a Mason.


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*Welcome Mason ,you little doll *


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I like Mason!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

emichel said:


> So Dave, what do you feed your dog(s)? Sorry if this is OT or not appropriate in this thread, and you've probably already said this somewhere, but I'm new around here. It's just that I was surprised by your comment to not feed kibble, since I thought that a high quality dry food such as Blue Buffalo or such, which is what I was planning to feed my puppy, was quite appropriate. What do you recommend?


 The comment was not, to not feed kibble, only that kibble is the least healthy food. Most feed kibble and that is fine, and nothing wrong with Blue Buffalo, . That just happened to be mentioned in Sabine's comments on freefeeding. . I feed canned but there are other alternatives as well. You have to find what's right for you and your dog. That's what Sabine helps people with.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

too cute!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

What a cutie! I think he totally looks like a Teddy.

Congratulations!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

So what did his name finally become? Mason or Teddy?


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

He is adorable! That pup looks like a Teddy!


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

You could just call him Cutie Pie...would certainly fit!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

What a cute face! And Def. Feed 3 x a day.


----------

